# 22 magnum



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m on the hunt for a 22 magnum rifle. Any suggestions? I can buy new Ruger American or maybe a Savage. Or I’m open for a used one as well. Looking for the most part under $250 if I can. If you have one sitting around let me know. Let me know what you suggest I buy as well I don’t mind tracking down an older one if it’s good.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have a Ruger American with 18" barrel. It's not bad. The trigger isn't as good as the accutrigger. It shoots really well with CCI 30 grain Vmax bullets. I wish that it had a feed ramp. It is very light and compact. I use it for fox hunting. The 22 mag drops them in their tracks with a shoulder shot. I wanted a Savage, but they didn't have a barrel length that I liked. 16" was too short, and 21" was too long. I really like 18" barrels on rimfires.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a chance at the American in a carbine in a trade, I pasted because I figured length was to short. Good to know accuracy is there. I was thinking full sized just target shooting


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The ruger m77 is a really nice rifle.


----------



## joecoyote (Mar 19, 2016)

Don’t rule out an old Marlin 22 mag if you come across ones they’re good old rifles


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 1968 mossberg chuckster. Unbelievably accurate. And looks great.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’ll have to look into the Chuckster. I’ve seen a couple of them over the years but never when I was looking for one unfortunately. Great recommendations guys! I have an M77 in 22lr and I love it problem is that there a $500 gun. Not sure I want to spend that much


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think that the 77 is more than $500!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

In your price range of $250 you can get the American or a Savage. Either one would serve you well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

what do you want it for? Tube fed, or Magazine?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> The ruger m77 is a really nice rifle.


I have a M77 stainless.. tree rat thumper.
Sure it's a few years ago, but accuracy hasn't changed..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Way to be relentless. What is it about shooting squirrels with a scoped rimfire that is so much fun? I have killed all kinds of big game animals across North America, but I still get all jacked up when I'm stalking a simple squirrel with a tack driving 22.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I missed ....sob. Lol


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’ll be shooting just for fun mostly to be honest. I don’t own a rifle in that round so I just kind of want one. I will more then likely pull it out of the safe every couple of years and plink with it for a couple of hours, clean it and put it back in the safe. I want to build the collection yet get something of value and quality at the same time. I’m not stuck at a set price. Is everyone said gun X is worth it at $400 I’d more then likely buy it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great video by the way!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.keltecweapons.com/pistols/pmr-30


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I picked up the PMR-30 haven’t shot it yet. I trade for 3000 rounds of 22 a few weeks ago and have been wanting a rifle for a while. With all that ammo I have a need to fire it out of something else


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

where did you pick up the PMR-30?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Let us know how you like the PMR 30. I'm interested in the trigger, accuracy, and reliability. I've been very tempted to buy one. I've heard mixed reviews on them. It sure would make a nice everyday carry gun around the farm.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I took the PRM-30 on trade couple weeks ago and haven’t shot it yet. I’ll write a review up on it once i shoot it might be a couple more weeks to get to the range


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What about the other two guns you were looking at onSunday


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

The 44 mag was taken last minute by family member and the 35 Remington had a barrel that was to pitted to even considered it was stored in a basement cellar. To rusty.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> The 44 mag was taken last minute by family member and the 35 Remington had a barrel that was to pitted to even considered it was stored in a basement cellar. To rusty.


makes you wanna cry sometimes


----------



## Mauler55 (Apr 2, 2016)

joecoyote said:


> Don’t rule out an old Marlin 22 mag if you come across ones they’re good old rifles


I love mine and wouldn't trade it for the world . Shoots nicles at 100 yrds


----------

